
Microsoft is working on a new file format for 3D documents - aq3cn
http://winaero.com/blog/microsoft-is-working-on-a-new-file-format-for-3d-documents/
======
douche
I'll believe it when I see it. 3D asset formats are such a shitshow. COLLADA
is supposed to be an open standard already, although I've never much seen it
used. FBX is probably the de facto standard. But there's a plethora of others,
not mention all of the custom formats that are optimized and processed through
an asset pipeline for a particular engine or individual application.

~~~
T-A
Here you go:
[https://github.com/KhronosGroup/glTF](https://github.com/KhronosGroup/glTF)

The article's title is misleading (surprise!). What actually happened is that
Microsoft joined the Khronos group which has been working on glTF for quite
some time already. Version 1.0 was done more than a year ago:
[https://www.khronos.org/news/press/khronos-finalizes-
gltf-1....](https://www.khronos.org/news/press/khronos-finalizes-
gltf-1.0-specification)

